# Any luck in East Matty last Saturday (June 28)?



## arenosatx (Apr 30, 2013)

I was fishing East Matty last weekend. The wind was howling off the coast at what seemed like 25 mph and the bay was as bad as I've seen it in a long time. All but for a few spots that were clear because of water draining out of the flats, the entire bay was like chocolate milk.

Did anyone do any good there on Saturday/have suggestions on how or where to fish in those conditions? How about any suggestions for goods wading spots in East or West Bay for this weekend?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Where the fish are eating usually works. Keep trying and it will happen.

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------

